# Now We Know What Uncle Bob Is Doing In His Spare Time



## packsaddle (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.durangoherald.com/sections/N ... l_meeting/


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Now We Know What Uncle Bob Is Doing In His Spare Time

Time for a new section in the building code... Chicken Safe Structures to resist forces bearing down :lol:

Something for Uncle Bob to propose.

Maybe that's covered in bearing walls?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Now We Know What Uncle Bob Is Doing In His Spare Time

Now that's some funny stuff.........we are looking at a chicken ordinance locally ourselves, wonder if we will have a visit from super-chicken?  :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Now We Know What Uncle Bob Is Doing In His Spare Time

Pack,

A little pricey; but, this is one way to prevent predators;

http://www.impactguns.com/store/kriss.html

Approved for civillian purchase.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: Now We Know What Uncle Bob Is Doing In His Spare Time

Chickens ****! Next we will have to sprinkle chicken coups and have emergency windows for egress that bears can't fit through! God Bless our town fathers!

Anyone checked to see if the Fed has funds for these projects.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: Now We Know What Uncle Bob Is Doing In His Spare Time

RJJ,

"Anyone checked to see if the Fed has funds for these projects."

Where do you think I got the money for the chicken suit and predator erradicator?

http://www.matthew-lesko.com/

Ain't America Great?

Uncle Bob


----------

